
Cloud Failures Are Serious - Time to Revisit P2P? - tomh
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_failures_serious_time_t.php
======
stcredzero
There's obviously a lot of potential in P2P. Bittorrent video sharing clearly
shows this. I think that it could support independent media in the same way
that the web supported sharing of information through HTML.

If you abandon the notion of timeslots, a protocol like Bittorrent is quite
capable of supporting a weekly or daily TV show. Instead of timeslots, you
just have channels which contain series. People subscribe to series, which
show up in their app or TV appliance like they do in Tivo. This could be
supported using RSS. The big issue is ease of use. If someone could put all of
these technologies together, such that a "channel" or a "station" for video
shows on the web was as easy to set up as a website, and easy to connect to
for a user, you'd see an explosion of such sites, which happened with web
sites and low quality video snippets (YouTube).

Web protocols which can support P2P live streaming as well as Bittorrent
supports download would be the final ingredient of TV's demise.

